

Smart Config WLAN used in Spark Core: smart in what universe? - oxplot
http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/CC3000_First_Time_Configuration#Example-_Associating_CC3000_to_AP_with_WPA_Security

======
oxplot
Apart from the limitation of key length (imposed by the maximum length of SSID
allowed), this method will expose the plain WPA password on air. This is very
disappointing coming from TI calling it "smart". But what is worse, is that
SparkFun's Spark Core which is a few hours away from meeting its kickstarter's
deadline describes it as "game-changer for embedded WiFi". Certainly changes
the game going backward in WiFi security.

